
The Most Absurd Job Titles in Tech - DeusExMachina
https://www.cbinsights.com/research/most-absurd-tech-job-titles
======
Doches
From the opposite perspective:
[http://beza1e1.tuxen.de/articles/titles.html](http://beza1e1.tuxen.de/articles/titles.html)

